# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Mua thuốc kích dục nữ lady era dạng viên hiệu quả nhất tphcm

## edumesavn

MUA THUỐC KÍCH DỤC NỮ LADY ERA DẠNG VIÊN HIỆU QUẢ NHẤT TPHCM

Lady Era là loại thuốc tăng thèm muốn tình dục phụ nữ đang gây sốt thị trường Việt Nam gần đây. *Mua thuốc kích dục nữ Lady Era dạng viên hiệu quả nhất tphcm* ở đâu là thắc mắc của rất nhiều người dùng. Thuốc Lady Era được ví như “tiên dược” giúp chị em phụ nữ dù lãnh cảm đến đâu cũng trở thành khát khao làm tình và dễ dàng lên “đỉnh” hơn.

_Mua thuốc kích dục nữ Lady Era dang viên hiệu quả nhất tphcm_Sở dĩ, Lady Era được gọi là thuốc kích dục là bởi sản phẩm hỗ trợ và điều trị cực kỳ hiệu quả những vấn đề rối loạn chức năng dục tình ở đàn bà. So với những dòng cùng chủng loại khác, Lady Era là *thuốc kích dục nữ dạng viên* có thành phần rõ ràng, dễ dàng dùng và có tác dụng tăng ham muốn dục tình cho nữ suốt 24 giờ sau đó.

Theo những con số nghiên cứu gần đây, tỷ lệ nữ giới gặp vấn đề rối loạn chức năng tình dục lên đến 40%, phụ nữ có chừng độ bằng lòng khi “yêu” thấp hẳn so với nam giới. Áp lực cuộc sống, tâm lý nản trong mối quan hệ, gánh nặng con cái, gia đình, công việc là những rối loạn tâm lý khiến đàn bà không muốn chuyện giường chiếu. Ngoài tác nhân tâm lý, những vấn đề bệnh lý như sự suy giảm hóc môn, thay đổi nội tiết tố sau sinh,… cũng làm mất đi hứng thú “làm tình” ở nữ giới. Thật may, nếu nam giới có Viagra thì nữ giới cũng có Lady Era để đánh thức lại bản năng dục tình, lấy lại ham muốn tình dục sau quãng thời kì dài “tịch mịch”.

Lady Era có thành phần Sidenafil giống như Viagra của nam nhưng hàm lượng vừa đủ để người nữ sử dụng an toàn, không gây hại đến sức khỏe. Vì có thành phần giống nhau nên Lady Era cũng hoạt động với cơ chế tăng lượng máu đến thành âm đạo, làm giãn nở các cơ, tăng sự nhạy cảm ở những điểm kích thích trên cơ thể, từ đó chỉ một cái ve vuốt, một nụ hôn lên bờ ngực đủ để người nữ “bùng cháy”. Lady Era là lựa chọn hiệp cho những chị nữ gặp vấn đề rối loạn chức năng dục tình nhưng không hợp cho những ai bị bệnh tim hoặc đang điều trị cao huyết áp. nữ giới lần đầu dùng Lady Era đều cảm nhận được sự đổi thay, nếu chuyện phòng the giữa bạn và người bạn đời đang trở nên nhàm chán thì Lady Era chính là “cánh cửa” để bạn khám phá thiên đàng ái tình chìm đắm trong sự hưng phấn, sung sướng và đê mê!

*chỉ dẫn dùng:* Dùng 1 viên trước quan hệ 30-45 phút. Có thể ép thành bột để dễ sử dụng hoặc uống trực tiếp dạng viên.

Chỉ dùng cho phụ nữ trên 18 tuổi

Không dùng chung với thức uống có cồn

>>Xem thêm: Các loại thuốc kích dục nữ giá rẻ tphcm
*Mua thuốc kích dục nữ Lady Era dạng viên hiệu quả nhất tphcm* bạn có thể mua tại thuockichducnamnutphcm.net – địa chỉ hơn 5 năm phân phối các dòng thuốc kích dục dạng viên, dạng nước, nước hoa, kẹo singum,… du nhập châu Âu. Với phương châm bán hàng chuẩn 100%  – giao hàng kín đáo – hậu mãi coi ngó khách hàng lâu dài, thuockichducnamnutphcm bảo đảm lợi quyền người mua hàng cao nhất, mọi thắc mắc về thuốc Lady Era hay bất kỳ sản phẩm kích dục khác, bạn có thể gọi về tổng đài 0938.199.850 hoặc ghé trực tiếp cửa hàng tại 156 Tô Hiến Thành, cư xá Bắc Hải, phường 13, quận 10, tp HCM để được tư vấn cụ thể.
*GIÁ**549.000 ĐỒNG/ VỈ 4 VIÊN
(MIỄN PHÍ GIAO HÀNG TOÀN QUỐC)
**ĐẶT MUA NGAY**HOTLINE tham vấn MIỄN PHÍ*
*0938.199.850*Thuốc kích dục nữ Lady Era 100mg là thuốc gì, mua bán ở đâu tphcm

----------

